# Savagery 260 L.



## Rumen Petkov (26 Aug 2015)

Hi to all.This is my first planted Tank and his transformations of 1 year period of time.Is one Juwel Vision 260 l.
120x40x60 .2 led lights x54 wat and 9200 lumen 6800K.2 external filters x 1200l/h and profesional Co2 sistem.


----------



## Rumen Petkov (26 Aug 2015)




----------



## Rumen Petkov (26 Aug 2015)

And this is my small tank Blau cubic 30l.


----------



## Edvet (26 Aug 2015)

Looks healthy enuogh


----------



## Rumen Petkov (26 Aug 2015)




----------



## Martin in Holland (26 Aug 2015)

You like to change things around....
Indeed healthy looking plants as Edvet mentioned.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Aug 2015)

Hi Rumen, Nice planted tanks healthy plants too


----------



## Rumen Petkov (17 Sep 2015)




----------



## Rumen Petkov (17 Sep 2015)




----------



## Rumen Petkov (17 Sep 2015)




----------



## Rumen Petkov (17 Sep 2015)




----------



## Rumen Petkov (17 Sep 2015)




----------



## Martin in Holland (18 Sep 2015)

Nice buce collection, do you have all their names?


----------



## Rumen Petkov (20 Sep 2015)

Yes shure.


----------



## Rumen Petkov (2 Mar 2016)

Hello my friends i post the updates of my tanks


----------



## Rumen Petkov (2 Mar 2016)




----------



## Rumen Petkov (2 Mar 2016)




----------



## Rumen Petkov (2 Mar 2016)




----------



## Elliot Downs (5 Mar 2016)

Tanks are looking great!!


----------

